# How does one maintain a smiling face during FX6 maint?



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

I have the FX6 on a 125g as the main workhorse. A second Cascade 1500 provides supplemental bacteria and some filtration needs as well.The pros are all true from when it was recommended - awesome flow, quiet as a mouse and pretty amazing filtration.

But.....
Everytime I clean the FX6, I find myself spending an inordinate amount of time to the point now where I am not sure I may be better with HOBs or even a sump setup. I was hoping that before I made changes or cursed more, the experienced folks may have some tips/advice on this specific filter's maintenance.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

What do you consider "an inordinate amount of time" ????


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

BlueSunshine said:


> What do you consider "an inordinate amount of time" ????


About 60-80 minutes from disconnect to reconnect. That's why I thought I should check with people with more experience if it could be better.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

What exactly are you doing during the said...... inordinate 60 to 80 minutes?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

That seems like an over abundance of time IMO. I have three different Fx5's on different tanks and I'd say on average it'll take maybe 30 mins minutes top from disconnect to reconnect. Just unhook, carry to the washtub, drain into a rubbermaid container so there's tank water from the filter to rinse the sponges off in, quick rinse of media with tank water if there is a lot of gunk, new floss for polishing, then back together and hook back up. Like asked above, where do you seem to be spending all your time because it should not take that long at all.


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

Well I am probably getting my sponges to a very high level of clean or they are super dirty to start with. Maintenance every 45-60 days - maybe that's too long with 50 fish? I also have only my biomedia rinsed in aquarium water. Everything else gets the faucet/sink rinse. 
I will have my lovely wife time me! Maybe I am not focused on the cleaning. 30 minutes would be a God send!

Thanks for the time taken to respond!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Try not to use the facet for rinsing the sponges unless you are on well water. City water is treated with chlorine/chlorimine and it will kill off any beneficial bacteria you have in your sponges. Also if you're trying to clean your sponges till they look brand new then that is actually counter productive. Doing that also rids them of the good ammonia eating bacteria. Just dip the sponges into the bucket filled with tank water and squeeze it a few times to get the goop off and that's all you want to do. It's actually better for your filtration/fish/beneficial bacteria colony to do it that way rather than going to town making it "clean" looking.

Also on my Fx5's I do filter maintenance every 4-6 months. Some guys will do it every 3 months but even with my heavy bio loads I have never found a need to do it sooner than every 4-6 months. Cracking them open and cleaning too often is also not good for the beneficial bacteria colony either.


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

Steve C said:


> Try not to use the facet for rinsing the sponges unless you are on well water. City water is treated with chlorine/chlorimine and it will kill off any beneficial bacteria you have in your sponges. Also if you're trying to clean your sponges till they look brand new then that is actually counter productive. Doing that also rids them of the good ammonia eating bacteria. Just dip the sponges into the bucket filled with tank water and squeeze it a few times to get the goop off and that's all you want to do. It's actually better for your filtration/fish/beneficial bacteria colony to do it that way rather than going to town making it "clean" looking.
> 
> Also on my Fx5's I do filter maintenance every 4-6 months. Some guys will do it every 3 months but even with my heavy bio loads I have never found a need to do it sooner than every 4-6 months. Cracking them open and cleaning too often is also not good for the beneficial bacteria colony either.


The learning continues  Thanks, Steve!
PS: got my angel tank going and it is looking good so far - so thanks for that as well.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

As Steve C stated, 30 minutes from disconnect to reconnect. 
I clean our fx6's about every 2 1/2 to 3 months. They are taken to the backyard where I blast all the sponges and the canister with a water nozzle. All waste is removed. The time frame for cleaning is also effected by the coarseness of the filter material used. 
I do not use my filters for bio-filtration, that is taken care of in the tanks themselves. My filters are used strictly for mechanical filtration. Therefore I do not worry about the bacteria in the filter.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> I do not use my filters for bio-filtration, that is taken care of in the tanks themselves. My filters are used strictly for mechanical filtration. Therefore I do not worry about the bacteria in the filter.


Not quite understanding what you mean there Blue. While there is some bio / bacteria that lives in the substrate and decor, the vast majority (it's said up to 90%) of it lives in the filter media itself. Do you have something else in your tank that you use for bio or something?


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Possibly blue has sponge filters in each tank?

I personally run 2 Eheims. I also clean mine very well using regular water also. However I stagger the cleanings so that one is always well seeded. I figure the other will build itself back up. Never had problems.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Steve C said:


> > I do not use my filters for bio-filtration, that is taken care of in the tanks themselves. My filters are used strictly for mechanical filtration. Therefore I do not worry about the bacteria in the filter.
> 
> 
> Not quite understanding what you mean there Blue. While there is some bio / bacteria that lives in the substrate and decor, the vast majority (it's said up to 90%) of it lives in the filter media itself. Do you have something else in your tank that you use for bio or something?


No.....nothing else in the tanks. We have about 3 inches of substrate and lace rock in all of our tanks. Some have drift wood in them also. I will say bacteria grows very well in sponges and filter pads. I just don't worry about them when it comes time to clean.
It's been my experience the bacteria colony in the tank is way larger than what grows in the filters. Disturbing the bacteria in the tank seems to have a greater affect on our bio-filtration than cleaning all filters at the same time. Running very shallow to no substrate will give different results.
Just my experience.


----------

